# Savage Axis



## lead slinger (Jun 3, 2014)

What's y'all's take on this rifle in .308 win?


----------



## strutlife (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a Rem 700 in 308. Bought a Ruger Mark 77 in 25-06 that was in pristine condition last year. Compare the ballistics of a 25-06 and a 308. Needless to say, my 308 will stay in the safe since I have experienced what the 25-06 does to a deer. A very fun caliber to shoot and HAMMERS deer. That's shooting a 117g bullet.


----------



## Clemson (Jun 3, 2014)

The Savage Axis is a darn good gun for the money -- that coming from someone who builds custom rifles for a living!

Bill Jacobs


----------



## 4x4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Too much trigger creep to me plus what seems to be a 6 pound trigger.
For the price though its hard to beat. If I were you I would look for a used model 110


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 4, 2014)

I have one in .243.  Shoots really well but the trigger is terrible.  I changed the trigger out myself and now it is one of my favorites.


----------



## MOTS (Jun 7, 2014)

4x4offroad99 said:


> too much trigger creep to me plus what seems to be a 6 pound trigger.
> For the price though its hard to beat. If i were you i would look for a used model 110



x2...


----------



## munchie3409 (Jun 26, 2014)

The axis II comes with accutrigger.  You can also do a DIY trigger job or you can buy a replacement trigger.

There are multiple ways to resolve issue if trigger is your only issue.  IMO, the factory stock is more of a concern then the trigger.  At least now, Boyd's offers a replacement stock.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 13, 2014)

*Axis II combo w/ scope*

my good friend just bought an Axis II combo with a Weaver 3x-9x- 40mm scope with a very fine crosshair and several smaller cross bars for holding over on long shots.

We took it to the range yesterday.  Shot it at 50, 100, and 200 yards.

It's a .308 rifle and we used both Remington and Federal 150 grain soft-nose ammo.

RANGE REPORT:

Rifle seemed to be a bargain at something like $375 with the scope, supposedly boresighted at the big box  sporting goods store that sold it.

Rifle felt good. The stock was thin and gave a good grip. The recoil pad was soft and flexible and had a curve to better fit your shoulder.

The Accu-Trigger was excellent for a hunting rifle.

The bolt was very difficult to work while the rifle was shouldered. 

The rifle "jammed" twice feeding new rounds into the chamber from the magazine. The rounds went 90% of the way in and then the bolt wouldn't go forward any more. You had to pull it back half an inch and shove it forward a second time to get it to close.  This was 2 jams out of 15 rounds fired this day.

The recoil didn't seem too bad, considering this was a light rifle. BUT it turns out that the scope couldn't handle the recoil.

The "boresighting" was either off, or the scope was broken right from the factory or broke with our first shot. Because it was 2 feet off at 100 yards.  We sort-of got it zeroed in, then the group shifted point of impact dramatically.

On the 14th shot of the day (spread out over a few hours, mostly shooting 2 shot groups) the rifle wouldn't even hit 4 ft. x 4 ft. plywood at 200 yards.  Several shots before, it was grouping pairs of shots less than 2" apart and near the bullseye.

On the 15th shot of the day the scope recticle lens fell over inside the scope. It just broke free and tipped down at an almost horizontal plane. Naturally, that shot didn't hit the target backer board either.

That was the end of the day for us. 

BOTTOM LINE:  Rifle seemed OK. A few things to complain about, but it may smoothen up with use or some dry firing practice. 
Scope was awful and pathetic.   OH, MORE DETAIL ON THAT:  Even before the scope fell apart, it was quite dim. We were shooting during times we had full blue sky and sunlight, and aiming it in the woods it was "just bright enough" to be acceptable, but nowhere near as bright as a 30-year old Tasco fixed 4X deer rifle scope from the early 1980s that cost only $49 new.

And the scope had a small rear lens (ocular lens) which gave a much smaller field of view, even set to 3x or 4x, than we are used to.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 13, 2014)

*pics*

Brand new Savage Axis 2 in .308 Win, 

and a Springfield M1A also using standard 150 gr. .308 Win soft point ammo (and a few 168 gr. Fed. Gold Medal Match with the hollow noses drilled out to .060 inch for reliable expansion).


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd pass on the Axis myself.  With the Savage rebate going on right now, you can get the 111 at walmart or academy for $500, with a Nikon Prostaff as a combo, and send in for a $75 rebate, making it $425. Or if you can find a sale or a clearance, like I did, even cheaper. 

I'm gonna be getting this combo for ~$275 once my rebate comes in:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819882


----------

